# Your second favorite team?



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

We all love the Pacers, but what team is your second favorite? Normally mine would be the Lakers but since they got Malone who I hate they have droped a little. So right now I would say my 2nd fave would be a tie between The Suns and The Blazers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

My 2nd fav team is the Sonics because they are my home team, I hated them in the Jim McIlvane era, but when they got Ray Allen I started to like them again.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I like 2-3 teams for equal, because they have players in their respective teams that I like a lot.

Chicago Bulls: I like since they have Jamal Crawford, Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Now, with Kirk Hinrich, I love them!!!

Portland TrailBlazers: They have Derek Anderson, Bonzi Wells and Zach Randolph. And also I like a lot the jersey.

LA Clippers: They have/had: Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, Melvin Ely, Marko Jaric, Quentin Richardson... And I liked a lot their game style two years ago.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Whoever the Nets or Pistons are playing at the moment


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Suns because I really like Marbury, Marion, and Stoudemaire, and once they almost beat the Spurs in the playoffs, they became my 2nd favorite team over the Pistons.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The Suns because I really like Marbury, Marion, and Stoudemaire, and once they almost beat the Spurs in the playoffs, they became my 2nd favorite team over the Pistons.


Same for me, I love watching Marbury.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bulls:young, exciting, talented, fun to watch. Need I say more?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> Bulls:young, exciting, talented, fun to watch. Need I say more?


They are a favorite of mine as well, I love Curry and Chandler.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hehe...my second favourite team is probably the Pacers


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Raps. Canadian strong, just like R-Star.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

My second favorite team is Dallas.


----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

#1 raptors

#2 twolves 

#3 hornets

#4 pistons

#5 nets

#6 suns

#7 76ers

#8 Kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

1. Sacramento King$

2. Indiana Pacer$


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!
> Whoever the Nets or Pistons are playing at the moment


Amen.

Atleast someone thinks like me! Unlike the other wagon jumpers  

:laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hehe...my second favourite team is probably the Pacers


nice choice Scinos! BTW nice avatar!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> nice choice Scinos! BTW nice avatar!


Thanks...

I saw it and I thought "avatar material"


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> ...


lol, I think I'll go to that west coast remix site and make on the Pacers wallpapers my avatar, I don't really like the one I have now that much.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> lol, I think I'll go to that west coast remix site and make on the Pacers wallpapers my avatar, I don't really like the one I have now that much.


:yes:

Yeah...they make sweet avatars. Just take the preview pic and resize it...

I think the best Pacers one is the 'breakthrough' Bender...I was going  when I saw that...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


yeah I know, I've seen that one before, I would make my own creative avatars but I've been lazy with photoshop lately.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> yeah I know, I've seen that one before, I would make my own creative avatars but I've been lazy with photoshop lately.


lol...it is time consuming finding the pics, making a cutout, making a background... 

I saw your JO avatar (that you made), it was good...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> lol...it is time consuming finding the pics, making a cutout, making a background...
> ...


I liked my old JO avatar alot, Bizzy helped me make it, but an image just loses its flare after a while.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's an avatar that I made, and I'm going to use it once I become a SM:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Here's an avatar that I made, and I'm going to use it once I become a SM:


That would be great, just make it a little bigger.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

its second favorit player...not avatar


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

2nd favorite team. Gotta be Reece Gaines T-Mac and the Magic. Almost beat the #1 seed that shows something. Lost a 3-1 lead that shows something else


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Denver Nuggets*

Denver is much better than last year, cause they got Andre Miller and Melo! I can't wait november when there is Indy-Nugz match!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Denver Nuggets*



> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> Denver is much better than last year, cause they got Andre Miller and Melo! I can't wait november when there is Indy-Nugz match!


they still wont be good this year, they might do decent but Andre Miller stunk it up last year on the Clips and Carmelo Anthony will be a rookie, he is real good but it is rare for someone to be a star their rookie year.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*There is Chicago too!*

I like Bulls too!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*In Order*

*Raptors* - Hometown

*Celtics* - Liked them since I started watching basketball.

*Suns* - The three future superstars on one team.

*Pistons* - I love their defensive style of play.

*Bulls* - Chandler, Curry two of my favourite players, fun to watch.

*Cavaliers* - Most young talent, can't wait to watch Bron.

*Pacers* - Jermaine = Favourite player, just a fun, young team to watch.

*Rockets* - Yao & Francis = Championship in 5-6 years.

*Lakers* - Kobe one of my favourite players, Shaq, just the most dominant player ever.

*Warriors* - Richardson, Dunleavy, Jamison, should be a hell of a threesome in the future.

As you can see I have ALOT of favourite teams, I don't really hate any teams except NY( a little raptor rivalry) and SA (boring)


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I like the Bulls, I just don't like their fans...


----------



## Purdue Fan (Aug 19, 2003)

Mavs- Very exciting and high powered offense!!
Kings- I miss Brad already!


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

dont have a 2nd fav!

pacers & blazers tied for #1.. what a dream finals that would be


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

fav team the spurs
second fav raps


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sjfinest5</b>!
> fav team the spurs
> second fav raps


Okay, so why don't you go on their boards and say that? I really didn't need to know that your fav. team is the Spurs, considering this is the Pacers board.


----------



## I Love Breasts (Aug 24, 2003)

*"Pacers & Blazers tied for #1.. what a dream finals that would be!"*

Woulda happened had the Blazers not pulled the biggest choke-job in NBA history


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: "Pacers & Blazers tied for #1.. what a dream finals that would be!"*



> Originally posted by <b>I Love Breasts</b>!
> Woulda happened had the Blazers not pulled the biggest choke-job in NBA history


That wasn't the biggest choke in NBA history.

That wasn't even the biggest Choke in Blazers history.

Cliff dropping the ball out of bounds on a fast break in game 6 of the Western Conference Finals in '91 was the biggest choke in Blazers history.

Don't get me wrong, 2000 ranks up there...


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: "Pacers & Blazers tied for #1.. what a dream finals that would be!"*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> That wasn't the biggest choke in NBA history.
> ...


Weren't they both against the Lakers?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> Weren't they both against the Lakers?


Yep.

That's why Blazer fans hate the lakers. I always just look at it this way:

"Well, the lakers won this time, but it still doesn't make up for the complete total whipping the Blazers gave them in 1977!"

It's the only way I can deal with the "pain."


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I messed up and it won't let me delete my own post for some reason. BTW- this is my 1000th post.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep.
> ...


I always liked the 56 point whipping the Pacers gave the Blazers a while back.


----------



## I Love Breasts (Aug 24, 2003)

It was actually 65.
Feb. 27, 1998, Pacers 124 Blazers 59
Only time in NBA history one team has doubled-up another team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, I remembered that the Pacers got up to 65 but I thought they lost the lead a little. 65 is even better though.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

We beat Chicago this year 150 - 80. I went to Chicago to watch that game. Great time.


----------

